# Didn't See This One Coming...



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

I just found out that one of Thena's siblings is exhibiting what sounds like fear based aggression. Apparently, this started quite some time ago. Thankfully, her owner is an experienced and knowledgeable GSD owner who will not hesitate to consult with a professional trainer. He is devoted to the dog and her best interests. 

One of Thena's other siblings bolted out of fear, and is now missing. The owners are devastated. To the best of my knowledge, the other four puppies from this litter do not demonstrate these tendencies

When we first adopted Thena at eight weeks, she did show a few signs of timidity. It was very mild and it has completely resolved. I think this may have been a "fear" stage that many puppies experience? At any rate, she has grown into a delightful tail wagging goof ball. At seven months, she shows no signs of aggression or timidity of any sort, either to humans or other dogs. She is intelligent, well behaved, obedient, and just plain fun. That being said, she is still young, and there is quite probably some sort of latent genetics in play. We are not expecting issues, but we are now on the alert for them. I already have the name of a reputable professional trainer in a nearby city. Thena is and always will be an amazing dog who gives us her very best. She deserves the very best in return, and she will get it. She will always be our girl. 

These dogs--all of them--are family members, and their homes are all forever homes. We are all going to do whatever it takes. This does underline the many, many threads regarding the importance of careful, researched breeding by professionals. Predicting behavior based solely on the parents, as I did? Forget it!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Or getting your GSD off Craigslist as a puppy. Wish I knew then what the last six years have taught me. I love and have devoted so much effort to this dog. ❤


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

I must admit... had I known then what I know now, I would still adopt Thena. I have never seen a dog like her--she is perfect for us. If we have to devote time and money to her in the future, so be it. 😊


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey, I paid $2000 for a pedigree purebred, bred by a friend. Both parents belonged to her and had good temperaments. She was raised right; socialized with humans, cats and other dogs, until she went home with me at 8 weeks. She was fine at first, but come 8 months of age, she was suddenly scared of her own shadow!!

Sometimes you just cannot predict how a dog is going to turn out!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Careful breeding just increases the odds, guarantees nothing; even within the same litter


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I wouldn't change Apex being my dog. Life lessons. The lessons I've learned best have been done the hard way. Despite the tears, frustration and difficulties I enjoy what he has taught me and brought to my life.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

I wouldn't change Thena being my dog for ANYTHING. 😁


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

@Ringhram I can't find where you mentioned how old Thena is. But the fear period could be in play if she falls into that age group. @Sunsilver 's example of her dog becoming reactive at 8 months, seems to fall into this age group. 

IMHO, don't borrow trouble. Don't change what has worked for you and your dog. Stay with the successive program. Appropriate on-going training and support bring back out the confident puppy of the past. 

There are numerous more experienced owners and trainers that I am sure will post on this thread.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The problem was she never LEFT the fear period! At age 2, a small puppy came running towards her, and she was so scared, she ripped the leash out of my hand! 

It's the only dog I've ever rehomed. I had planned to train her to be a hearing ear service dog, but she obviously wasn't suitable with that sort of temperament. She went to a very quiet home with a single woman who had one other dog.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

SMcN said:


> I can't find where you mentioned how old Thena is.


The puppies are 7 1/2 months old. Yes, they do fall into that age group. 


SMcN said:


> IMHO, don't borrow trouble.


You speak great wisdom! So far, Thena has displayed absolutely no fear aggression. If anything, she is overly friendly (which I do not object to at all--we have no need for a protection dog). I think maybe my post was a bit too reactive. We are all still reeling from the loss of Thena's sibling (who went missing on November 28 and has not been recovered), and the fear aggression displayed by the other sibling came as a complete surprise. 

Thena has been unbelievably easy to train, and we have had no issues at all so far. If there are problems down the road, we will simply do what makes sense, solve the problem, and continue to enjoy this amazing dog. 😁 I am not perfect genetically🤓🤪. I have no reason to expect my dog to be. 

Thank you all for your great advice--and bringing me back to earth on this issue!


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Update: Thena will be 8 months old in a few days. and I am indeed observing a change in her personality. Happily, it is neither fear nor agression. Instead, her puppy bounciness is gradually being supplanted with a quiet, calm confidence. She is so obedient and so focused on us that frequently, if we just look at her, she instantly knows exactly what we want her to do.

When I was in fourth grade, I was fascinated with guide dogs and the bond they have with their owners. I even did a summer research project on The Seeing Eye. While Thena's training does not hold a candle to the expert training and conditioning these amazing dogs receive (poor Thena has only received amateur training from us), her bond with us and her responsiveness reminds me of the guide dogs that I admired so much. 

I have not seen her littermates in some time, but I believe that three of the other puppies have temperaments comparable to Thena's. The missing puppy has unfortunately still not been recovered (her owners are still looking for her and still miss her). The puppy that was exhibiting fear is in good hands, as her owner is an intelligent, educated, and experienced GSD owner. She will be fine. 

There is a thread in this forum regarding the "tip of the iceberg," phenotypes, and genetics. Thena's litter is a wonderful illustration of this. As Thena matures, I am receiving pressure from friends and family to breed her because she is such a great dog. I use this post to explain to them exactly why we have now unequivocally decided NOT to breed our dog, and refer them to a German shepherd rescue in a nearby city. Many dogs are already out there who are every bit as amazing as Thena. They need a home.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Ringhram said:


> There is a thread in this forum regarding the "tip of the iceberg," phenotypes, and genetics. Thena's litter is a wonderful illustration of this.


Actually, the title is 'Iceberg Breeders': Iceberg Breeders

Some excellent information in it, that's for sure!


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Sunsilver, thanks! Moral of the story: if I am going to reference a link, I need to cite the source! 🤣


----------

